# Critique This Holsteiner's Confirmation



## 7equestrian7 (Nov 24, 2014)

He is a ten your old Holsteiner gelding used previously as a Dressage horse and them a lesson horse. I am think of buying him and turning him into a hunter jumper or low level eventer. He may have some hock problems though. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

First question - Can he jump?
He looks to have very defined muscles - is that because he's in really fit condition?


----------



## 7equestrian7 (Nov 24, 2014)

I think he's pretty fit! And yes he has been jumping quite at bit, he is just new to it. He has jumped up to 2'6" I believe.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope that you have a better photo of him. He looks kinda camped out, and his front legs look placed too far forward, instead of underneath his good shoulder.
Honestly, ANY legs problems would prevent me from jumping a horse, at all. If he's an honest guy, you could buy him and just use him for pleasure riding. He looks like he has a kind eye.
Please post more pictures from different angles.


----------



## 7equestrian7 (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't have photos from a different angle but I do have jumping photos if that helps. He is very willing over jumps.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

"He may have some hock problems" would mean "not a good choice" for jumping or eventing, in my book.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

piglet said:


> "He may have some hock problems" would mean "not a good choice" for jumping or eventing, in my book.


Yup. Bit of a minor issue.... Figure out what the issue is, if any, THEN think about him. Don't even bother until you know that.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

piglet said:


> "He may have some hock problems"


means he does...considering what you are wanting to do with him i would pass...he is a beautiful horse though!!


----------



## 7equestrian7 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you guys! Yeah, "may have some hock problems" has escalated to "needs $500 hock injections every couple months".
He's a great horse, but obviously won't suit my needs.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Doesn't surprise me.

Keep on looking and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

I would be am really suspicious of those large looking front fetlocks, too. Before I went to look at him I would want much better pictures and current videos of him walking and trotting *on hard ground*.


----------

